# Periodicals: Back Issues



## theblackpaladin (Oct 18, 2009)

I believe that I read that the Kindle automatically deletes periodicals after 7 days.  Is there any way I can change this function or save my periodicals in another way?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never had Amazon delete any of the periodicals I downloaded to my Kindle.  I believe they delete them from your "archive" or Amazon library, but not from the Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You can definitely back up the files on your computer, in the event you want to delete them from the Kindle, but still may want to read them again at a later date.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just checked, I've got copies of Time magazine on my Kindle dating back to Oct 20, 2008.    I probably need to delete some of them.

But I can only download issues from My Kindle Media library dating back to September 11, 2009.

It makes sense, it's a lot of storage for Amazon to keep all back issues of periodicals.

But as Verena said, the safest way would be to back them up to your computer.  

Betsy


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I only have a subscription to the New York Times, so I don't know if this will also work with magazines, etc. But try this:

While you have the periodical open, click on the menu button. At the bottom of the menu list, click on the option to "Keep this issue." I do that each day as soon as I open my NYT for the first time.

Once you get the next issue, the older one will go onto your Back Issues list under the Subscriptions menu item. As long as you marked it to Keep the issue, it should stay there more than a week. I'm not sure if there is an actual time limit, because I delete items myself after a while. But as of today, I still have an issue from October 4, and I know I've kept issues around for over a month. It may actually be that you can keep them indefinitely until you decide to delete them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that I have a Kindle 1 which doesn't require the Keep This Issue, that's a Kindle 2 feature.  Should work!

Betsy


----------



## theblackpaladin (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for that information, guys.  I'm new to Kindle, so I'm sure I will have more questions in the future.  I'm also learning to program for eBook readers like the Kindle and the new Nook, so if you guys have any suggestion for eBook formatting websites, that would be great.


----------

